# What is the funniest/strangest thing your cats play with?



## Arvada (Aug 25, 2014)

My oldest cat, Truth, has never been all that playful. When she does find something to play with, it's rarely a cat toy. Some of her favorites are hair ties, straws, and some of the toys my kids have. These seem like pretty standard things for kitties to want to play with. But the kittens, SoCo and Storm, have discovered some pretty interesting things to play with. For one thing, they love books. Every night I put the books back on the shelf, and every morning I wake up to find them scattered throughout the living room. They don't just knock them down, they drag them around, pounce on them, and even open them up and turn the pages. They even cuddle with them. Then, there's the guitar. We were in bed the other night, and the kittens were playing, and I heard them somehow plucking the strings on the guitar! It is standing upright, in a stand, and I have no idea how they were doing it, but I would hear little tiny running feet, and then a twang. Little weirdos! I wonder what they'll discover next.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Book is 3 and he STILL loves the door stops in the apartment. WAAAaaaaAAANnnnGGGGG a bazillion times a day. The other one for Book (but I don't' think he's playing) is my bra. THe minute I take it off he's stuffing his head inside the cup and rubbing it all around.... Every day... and every day I tell him the same thing. "you're a perv weirdo"

Neelix.... It's hard to say, he's a kitten so EVERYTHING is a toy. He does love my shoe boxes. He's always popping the lid off and climbing inside them with the shoes...

MowMow is paper. He has this major thing about paper. A sticky note stuck on a wall just out of his reach will still keep him busy for ages trying to reach. All paper MUST be destroyed... especially sticky notes. Once he gets one he's really violent with them too.


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

My books, notebooks, binders, etc for my college classes! If me or my boyfriend lay any books or papers around for school, they have chew marks on them the next time we see them. They're also usually scattered about the office. 

The saying should be " my cat ate my homework" and it actually happened to me once... Ellie shredded it to pieces and had a blast. It was for my lab in Chemistry and my professor cracked up. Luckily all of my classwork is online this semester!


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

MowMow said:


> Book is 3 and he STILL loves the door stops in the apartment. WAAAaaaaAAANnnnGGGGG a bazillion times a day.


Oh, I _definitely_ know this sound all too well! lol Ellie actually broke two of the door stops off because she played with them so much! 8-O


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

Oh have I got lists for you! Most of these things are not allowed to be toys...so we keep them put up - this does not stop the play should naughty paws find them though.

Muffin - milk ties, elastic bands, big baggy cloth purses (he picks them up and drags them off...like a lion with a gazelle on those nature shows, lol), wallets, my headphones, christmas ornaments (all 3 that I own....), cardboard boxes - only if he steals them from the recycle pile though

Doran - beer bottle caps, hair elastics, my bras, my gloves/hats/scarves, headphones - although he doesn't like them as much as Muffin does, boots with fur/fuzz on them

Muffin has killed 3-4 of my wallets, and at least 2 that belonged to friends. Whenever I have girl friends over I have to hang or otherwise hide their purses from Muffin - mine has to stay hung up at all times or he'll start pulling stuff out and playing with it.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Mandy and Ellie said:


> The saying should be " my cat ate my homework" and it actually happened to me once... Ellie shredded it to pieces and had a blast. It was for my lab in Chemistry and my professor cracked up. Luckily all of my classwork is online this semester!


YOu should have collected all the little bits into a baggie and handed it in.

Come to think of it, neelix LOVES the metal on the spiral notebooks. When I'm journaling, I'm constantly shoving him off of it.


----------



## sheiladoreen (Jul 11, 2014)

Puccini really loves toilet paper rolls (paper towel rolls even more), bread clips, twist ties, anything he can find and bat around. He found a bottle of aspirin once and had a great time rolling it around.

Roku likes slippers. Especially fuzzy slippers. We have a 'slipper mat' that's been around since before Roku was here. We put all of the slippers on it so they're easy to find - it's by the back door. Every day when I get home from work the mat is almost empty and there are slippers scattered around the house. I round them all up and put them back, only to repeat again the next day.


----------



## Tiliqua (Jan 22, 2013)

Mine are similar to others - pretty much everything that isn't an expensive cat toy is preferred.

My one brat loves a certain duvet cover which buttons shut. He can squeeze himself in between the buttons and play inside the duvet cover, attacking feet and cats completely hidden.

He also LOVES my hair ties but has this habit of stealing them, playing with them and then when he is done dropping them in the downstairs toilet if the lid is up. I have no idea why, but he gets them from the upstairs bathroom and they are never found anywhere else but the one toilet. I end up flushing a lot of hair ties!


----------



## MsPepper (Mar 26, 2014)

Pepper likes to play with bouncy balls and fur less mice, lol .. we had 2 toy mice and she took off the fur of them and now she likes to play with them, before that not interested.
She also likes the Nerf Darts.


----------



## jess23 (Jun 19, 2014)

Not sure what they're called, but the things that go under chair legs that are supposed to protect the carpet. That, as well as straws, hair ties, and the plastic wrappers that oranges come in. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sabrina767 (Sep 5, 2014)

Favorite toy, plastic drinking straw!!


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

Munch steals my leather gloves...


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Simba loves paper...the more you need it, the more attractive it is. He drags it for hours around growling at anyone within 5 feet!

Luna loves to play water, especially the water in water dishes. She will happily splash it all until there isn't a drop in the dish and it is all over the floor. Then she looks all proud of herself for beating water up!

Mystik loves to play with my hair. She sits on chairs above me and gives me head massages. (At least this kitten is useful!)

Mystik and Simba are forever trying to get my necklace....no matter how many times I tell them that it is my Mocha and she won't like it. Had to replace the chain 3 times already.

ALL three fight over pen caps lately...give them one and I get HOURS of peace and quiet while they battle over who owns it....well, at least until it goes under the fridge or under a closet door - then I get 3 howling kittens!

They all loved my silk plants...so much so that I now have a very beautifully decorated closet!


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Oh...and they stole ALL the little plugs in the railing that are supposed to hide where the screws are.


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

Apparently I need to teach Munch not to play with fire... I found a lighter where it shouldn't be! Lol


----------



## happy_panther (Aug 4, 2014)

Definitely non-cat toys.

Panther steals bits of plastic wrapper, cardboard, receipts, clothes tags and stashes them. Threw an empty toilet roll to him one day and he went nuts. I plan to make a "ball pit" in the tub with toilet rolls one day! Plastic bottle caps are another favourite.

Happy is another pervy kitty - always goes for my bras! He will drag them around if he gets the chance. He also digs for AGES in his litter tray. I honestly think he enjoys flicking litter everywhere ><

And nerf darts. They are still finding them!!


----------



## Sundown (Aug 11, 2014)

Just this morning Caspian got hold of one of my daughter's dance leotards, dragged it into the middle of floor and was kicking it and chewing on it. Luckily it was one that doesn't fit her anymore and she was planning to get rid of it.


----------



## Zephyriddle (Mar 28, 2012)

Great Dane ears and tails are pretty popular here. Especially sleeping Great Dane ears and tails. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Ok, Maya has found something weird...my cough drops! The ones wrapped in paper, of course. No chewing or licking the naked candy, lol. She carries them off where she likes and starts batting them around the kitchen floors around my table and chair legs, or on my bed covers...weird, but whatever suits her and keeps her occupied. G goes nuts over Q tips with the cotton fuzzies removed. (Don't want him eating the fluff).

I think the ingredients for the throat lozenges are ok, they're cheap ones from Target with menthol. Someone please tell me if it's NOT safe for cats. Once the wrapping starts looking ratty, I toss it out and hand her a freshly tightly wrapped new piece.

Active ingredients: menthol 7.5 mg
Inactive ingredients: beta carotene, eucalyptus oil, glucose syrup, honey, N&A flavorign, sucrose, water, soybean oil and corn starch as processing aids. (??What??)


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

TabbCatt, several of those ingredients don't sound healthy for a kitty!! 
Stick to milk jug caps or get some mini whiffle balls...you can often find them in the golf section, labeled as practice balls! Cats can pick them up and carry them around, and bat them safely all over!


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Whiffle balls sounds good. I guess I better stop with the cough drops...eat them myself!

Thanks, Sharon.


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

It does look like ET isn't all that naughty afterall, lol. He doesn't get into things he isn't supposed to, or maybe he did, I just don't recall at all. He plays with his own toy or toys meant for him. He does like to play with and kick the stray wood pellet litter that was kicked out of his litter box when he dug. 

His new toy now is probably the scoopfree. I found him activating the sensor many times (without peeing), then wait 20min just outside the litterbox for the rake to move, then attacking it. It is his daily evening routine after dinner.

He may be a curious boy, but anything for human, paper, books, hair clips, bottle caps, nothing seemed to interest him that much. He will at most just go take a look, touch it, sniff at it, then walk away.


----------

